# Still Learning to Fly Fish



## jonsk32 (Feb 22, 2014)

I started fly fishing about two years ago, mainly for steelhead, but didn't start getting serious about it until the last year. I get frustrated because I still don't feel like I really know what I'm doing. I went out with a guide for a half day in December but I still feel like I'm struggling. 

I usually go out by myself because none of my friends fly fish. I'm wondering if anyone else had similar frustrations getting started and where you go to meet other fly fishers. I'd like to start getting out with a few people to learn a few tricks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im in the same boat except I learned on ponds. I made a post asking for help and finally got a guy to offer help then everything froze.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I started this addiction 30yrs ago . Now I only fly fish . I was in the same boat , but back then we didn't have the internet . Keep at it ask questions here , Hook up with guys on this forum and you will be fine . Fly Fishing isn't hard , just some new skills need to be learned . Depending on your location , I'd be willing to show you some stuff


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I with you I talked my son and a friend into get a rod and reel so now I have someone to fish with but would like to see some kind of on river meet up happen so I can talk to so guys that have been doing it a long time


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i just started this past summer. i started in August by going to a intro to fly fishing seminar where they taught me how to cast but nothing else really. after that, i went to a creek and taught myself through trial and error. i was lucky to not have or need a job at the time so i could devote all my time to learning. i would go about 5 times a week and usually spend between 4-6 hours a day there. the point is, it takes a LONG time to learn. i was just able to cram all that time into a short period.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been fly fishing for about 3 years now with very little success in rivers. I love the elegance of the fly cast and will take it on the boat to the inland lakes for bass. I think the river fish are too smart for me.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I've been fly fishing for about 3 years now with very little success in rivers. I love the elegance of the fly cast and will take it on the boat to the inland lakes for bass. I think the river fish are too smart for me.



No just learn to think like a fish.....Think of a river fish kinda like a fat man in a lazy boy watching TV....if he's lucky the old lady will bring him beer and snacks.....River fish are much the same....its all about staying alive....must avoid predators...so they will have some form of cover close....wood...deep water...etc....they will use the current to supply them with food...they don't want to expend more calories getting the food then they will get from the food....when nymph fishing present your nymphs naturally tumbling on the stream bottom along the current seams of structure or thru ripple's and where the ripple dumps into a pool.....most fish in river will ambush bait fish ...trout or smallmouth it doesn't matter....structure holds bait fish ....the bigger fish will move n and out of these areas to feed....a weed bed next to deeper water or a log jamb against the bank that has same current pushing thru it will almost always be hot spots.....on bright sunny days look for these areas that are in the shade ....on cloudy days they should most al be good...know what the bottom is in the area's your fishing...most river game fish are not fond of mud bottom's so don't waste time there.....ripple's , rocks , logs , if your on a flat uneventful stretch of river look to the banks for likely fish holding obstacle's.......Ive got some of my biggest trout and smallmouth by just learning what to look for and when to fish it.....


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

When in doubt use a wooly bugger, and always try try try everything until you start catching


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat man in a lazy boy I can relate to. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a chuckle out of this. I've been "learning" to fly fish for 25 years! It seems like I have to learn everything all over again every spring. Some days I can cast like a master, and other days I can't get out of my own way. It's just how my rhythm and timing are that day. 

There's a fly fishing writer I like, John Gierach, who said that it took him so long to catch his first fish on a fly that he began to see the sport as some sort of elaborate joke! But then he caught one. Then, a few more. He learned t read the water and what the bugs might be doing on that particular stream at that time of year.

Just keep flogging away at it, pick up tips where you can and it'll come.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Struggling is good for you. If it is easy, success will not feel as good.

1. Find the fish, that 10% of water that holds 90% of fish. "Yes Capitalism has its roots in nature." 

2. Fish the ZONE. Get your fly drifting with the current to the fish's zone.

3. Change is good. If no results after 30 mins, try another fly. Still no results, try another spot.

4. Stick and move. Once you have success in an area, find another similar spot that day and try to repeat success.

5. Ask for help. If none of the above results in success, talk to someone on stream who is having success. I help people out all the time. When I am leaving, I usually give the spot to the person(s) who seem to need it most. 

Keep trying, reading, open mind to learn new techniques.
Let us know how you do.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Struggling is good for you. If it is easy, success will not feel as good.
> 
> 1. Find the fish, that 10% of water that holds 90% of fish. "Yes Capitalism has its roots in nature."
> 
> ...



Sound advice, well said Rickerd.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been fly fishing for quite a while. Started out when I was just a little feller, fishing for trout in PA. Then I picked it up again about twenty years ago. I've caught plenty of Steelhead, smaller Trout, Bass, Bluegills and even Redfish on the Flats in FLA. Now THAT is a blast!

I don't profess to be an expert, there is always something to learn, whether where, what or how. Learning where and what may include a bit of trial and error.

How may be a little different. I really like the Orvis website. Go there. To get the good stuff, you'll have to sign up so they can send you adds and such, but once registered, there is a massive wealth of terrific information and how to there. They have very informative videos on casting, to reading water, to presentations. It's all covered and fun to watch too.

One thing to remember when learning to cast, is to FORGET how to cast conventional tackle. With conventional, you're casting the weight of the lure. With fly casting, you're casting the weight of the line instead. WHOLE different mentality. Patience and technique are the keys here.

Fly fishing allows for a different presentation that can often put fish in the bag where conventional may not.

Good luck and enjoy!

Jon


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If you are looking to learn to cast, I picked up the Echo Micro rod for my kids a couple weeks ago. We have cats and I thought I could at least teach my daughters better technique during the Winters. They have not put it down and the cats fight over who gets to play. Even my wife loves it. Cant wait to see how their casting improves in a few weeks.


----------

